# missing kayker



## toucan (May 9, 2014)

*Authorities search for Grand Junction man missing near Marble *




http://www.PostIndependent.com/news/11666293-113/river-besecker-county-grand?show=comments
 
1 


Expand Photo    






 
The Gunnison County Sheriff’s Department is coordinating the search for a missing Grand Junction man after a kayak accident Saturday on the Crystal River.
Uriah Shaffer, 39, reportedly overturned his kayak after entering the river below Marble with four other men. Two days of searching along the river have not yielded any results. 
High water has made the effort difficult, according Gunnison County Sheriff Rick Besecker. He expects crews to spend another day searching before the risks to personnel outweigh the potential benefits. 
“We’re not confident that this is going to be a rescue at this point,” Besecker said. “It most likely will be a recovery.”


----------



## brown (Jun 22, 2004)

Additional kayakers are needed to assist in the recovery effort. See post in main thread.


----------



## pinemnky13 (Jun 4, 2007)

They canceled the search today. I met Uriah last year on shoshone, had some good laughs. I was looking foward to seeing him again.


----------

